# Do you think guys with glasses look better with long hair or short hair?



## DeeperUnderstanding

What's your opinion on this? I wear glasses (the square frames), and I'm growing my hair out. I'm not sure, though, if it's "trendy" to have long hair and glasses if you're a guy (I see plenty of women do it, but then again, they're girls.)

What's your opinion? Long hair and glasses okay on a guy?

One of the reasons why I'm growing my hair out is that I have a 'fat face' (I'm a little chubby), and my face looks thinner when I have long hair.


----------



## nothing to fear

how long?

to me long-ish usually looks much nicer than short. glasses look really good on guys so long + glasses is even better


----------



## finster

I'm a guy so I don't know if this helps you, but I have always worn glasses and have had long hair and short hair. I don't think it matters as long as the hair, face, and glasses complement each other.

BTW, most of the ads I see for glasses at the optomotrist are sexy, long hair guys with dark metal glasses. (Don't ask me why I remember this.)

In fact, I'm in Detroit and there used to be this commercial for this eye glass chain where the owner would sit on his motorcycle with his long hair and glasses advertising his line of "Sexy Specs."


----------



## Iced Soul

For me, it depends on how long the hair is and bone structure.
I love guys with glasses and most of the ones I see that look really nice, to me, have about ear length - chin length hair(you should make sure you can pull off a long hair look first). 
I guess it just depends on the combination of hair length, bone structure, and the type of glasses you have.


----------



## njodis

Trust me, you`d be better off with short hair.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not sure the glasses are the issue here, if you look decent with longish hair, which based on what you've stated about it making your face look thinner you will then really the only thing with glasses is you may have to get some new frames to match your new look


----------



## Neptunus

Short.


----------



## meowgirl

Depends on how long the hair is... maybe a bit past the shoulders would be nice... you could give it a spiky look : )


----------



## ShyFX

I think it's easier for guys to pull off the short hair with glasses look. But what do I know..I have short hair, wear glasses, and look like a doofus.


----------



## Madison_Rose

Personally I prefer long hair, regardless of glasses (as long as it's not a trendier-than-thou emo hair cut) But that's just me - some people like short hair, some like trendy haircuts. Post a picture and I'll tell you if you suit it


----------



## Syrena

Depends on the guy. Overall, I tend to find long hair most attractive, but some guys look better off with it short. 

Kinda wandering off topic here, but when I was younger, around 13, I wrote a penpal ad to a metal magazine. I didn't realize they would shorten my ad, so "especially guys with long hair" became just "long-haired guys". In the multitude of replies I received was one that was typed out, no return address, just a multi-page rant about what a horrid person I was because what if "prince charming" was out there but because of blah blah, he couldn't grow his hair out, blah blah. I am still shocked that someone sent me, a 13-year-old girl (at the time), this tirade complete with personal insults.. *boggle*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Syrena said:


> Depends on the guy. Overall, I tend to find long hair most attractive, but some guys look better off with it short.
> 
> Kinda wandering off topic here, but when I was younger, around 13, I wrote a penpal ad to a metal magazine. I didn't realize they would shorten my ad, so "especially guys with long hair" became just "long-haired guys". In the multitude of replies I received was one that was typed out, no return address, just a multi-page rant about what a horrid person I was because what if "prince charming" was out there but because of blah blah, he couldn't grow his hair out, blah blah. I am still shocked that someone sent me, a 13-year-old girl (at the time), this tirade complete with personal insults.. *boggle*


Whoa, now that's creepy!


----------



## zookeeper

Syrena said:


> Kinda wandering off topic here, but when I was younger, around 13, I wrote a penpal ad to a metal magazine. I didn't realize they would shorten my ad, so "especially guys with long hair" became just "long-haired guys". In the multitude of replies I received was one that was typed out, no return address, just a multi-page rant about what a horrid person I was because what if "prince charming" was out there but because of blah blah, he couldn't grow his hair out, blah blah. I am still shocked that someone sent me, a 13-year-old girl (at the time), this tirade complete with personal insults.. *boggle*


And did that prove to be the beginning of a long and passionate (albeit follicly stunted) love affair?


----------



## Syrena

zookeeper said:


> And did that prove to be the beginning of a long and passionate (albeit follicly stunted) love affair?


Hah! Well, it might have happened, but he failed to provide any way to get in touch with him. I couldn't even sic some sort of handwriting analyst on him with the typed letter. I suppose there was a postmark, but what if he drove far away to send it too?!


----------



## zookeeper

Syrena said:


> Hah! Well, it might have happened, but he failed to provide any way to get in touch with him. I couldn't even sic some sort of handwriting analyst on him with the typed letter. I suppose there was a postmark, but what if he drove far away to send it too?!


It's tragic to think of what could have been.

Farewell, sweet balding prince...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Guys tend to look amazing in glasses. They all should wear them. 

It depends on how long is the long hair. Shaggy is nice on the right guy. 

Short is pretty much always acceptable.


----------



## epril

ShyFX said:


> I think it's easier for guys to pull off the short hair with glasses look. But what do I know..I have short hair, wear glasses, and look like a doofus.


awww!


----------



## millenniumman75

I just don't have the hair I used to. Back then, the bigger, the better. The sky is the limit :lol.

Go ahead guys, comb itout as far you can go and never comb it down.


----------



## zookeeper

millenniumman75 said:


> Go ahead guys, comb itout as far you can go and never comb it down.


Comb it over!!


----------



## lyssado707

I don't see anything wrong with a guy having long hair and glasses :stu


----------



## sacred

depends on the face. i think you have to have a masculine or a pretty boy type of face to pull off long hair and not look like a ****ing idiot.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

guys with glasses=OM NOM NOM!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

IThinkIAmMe said:


> guys with glasses=OM NOM NOM!


LOL thanks.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

And I think I'm going to stick with the long hair and glasses look. Hey, if Steven Wilson can pull it off, I can. :yes


----------



## Efsee

IThinkIAmMe said:


> guys with glasses=OM NOM NOM!











OM NOM NOM!


----------



## SilentLoner

Depends. You can't generalize, some guys look good in a certain style, some don't. 

I like guys with long hair, but I know the look doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## UltraShy

Being a straight male, I'm vastly more interested in how women look.

I never thought about the issue before this, but long hair on men is rather out of style today anyhow. I'm not sure if glasses make any difference here.

I wear contacts, but it's not an issue of vanity. It's simply that I dislike contacts less than I hate glasses in terms of comfort & optical quality.


----------

